# Another Boot fit thread for Burton step ons - do I need wide?



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

I was 27.0 cm and 9.5-9.8 cm wide and fitted the size 9 Burton Step On Swath and Rulers without issues. I ended up buying the Swaths and now have 10 days on them this season and am very happy with them in terms of fit, comfort and responsiveness. I have no issues with any hot spots. My front foot big toe was a bit sore on the first couple of days of this latest trip, however this was probably due to not cutting toe nails as short as I normally would as has been fine since. 


You can see my foot measurement thread here. https://www.snowboardingforum.com/t...wath-step-on-beware-gross-feet-photos.261655/

Hopefully WiredSport will respond on whether the Wide size is going to work for you, the Normal width won’t based on the measurements you have posted. I would highly recommend finding a shop you can go to and try the Step On boots in as getting the right fit is even more important due to the lack of traditional bindings.

It might also help to post how experienced you are at snowboarding, what sort of riding you are looking to do etc as this may help with any responses you receive.


----------



## Thurston (Dec 27, 2019)

Thanks for the response. I'm an all mountain rider, some trees and jumps, like to go fast. I'd say I'm intermediate/advanced level rider.


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

What existing boots do you wear and what size, plus what bindings and board?


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Thurston said:


> Hello everyone! New guy here, I've been reading through the threads on boot fitment and trying to figure out what sizes I should be trying for Burton Photon Step Ons. Can't believe I never knew how much variation there is in sizes and how far off boot sizes are from US shoe sizes!
> 
> A lot of good info here, but I had trouble flipping through charts on different tabs, some like the width chart not identifying boot vs shoe size, converting cm to inches for one chart and back for another, etc.
> 
> ...


You cant compare tennis shoes or street shoes with snowboard boots.
I'm about 26cm and 10cm wide. I'm considered a EE wide. So I only have 2 choices of boots. Photon wide and burton ruler wide boot. 
That's slim Pickens lol. Very slim.
You might be considered wide.
I'm sure @Wiredsport will chime in

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thurston, your snowboard boot size is same as mine(sz.9) though i'm not sure if your in the wide side,i on the other had was just a hair on wide but also could wear normal size. I bought the regular size Photon step on but had to return it after three riding days then ordered the wide ones. The wides fits just right and have used it 4 days now. Hope wiredsport could chime in and help you out. Goodluck!


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

More than likely wired sport will say hes a 9 us and EE wide

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thurston (Dec 27, 2019)

Really appreciate the responses!

Got feet measured on one of those metal things they have at shoe stores today. My wall measurents above were off a bit. Both feet are 280 Mondo and normal width.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

The scale they use at stores is not accurate. Wiredsports system is good. I also wear size 10.5 street shoes so it is not correct when it comes to snowboard boot size.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

t21 said:


> The scale they use at stores is not accurate. Wiredsports system is good. I also wear size 10.5 street shoes so it is not correct when it comes to snowboard boot size.


Oh! I did not know this. Why is it not accurate? 
So it's better to measure your feet against the wall like @Wiredsports suggests. 



Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

yes,snowboard boots are meant to be fitted snug tight but not to kill your foot,.you do not want it loose right out of the box like your tennis shoes or whatever because once your snowboard boots breaks in from few days riding it will feel snug but comfortable. any looseness feel in your boots would result in lag on response when you turn toe/heelside. then you will start to crank down or your boots to tighten them down or you crank your binding tighter to make your board to response faster when you turn. next thing you know your foot is dying.


----------



## Olivetta (Dec 27, 2019)

But why wide?

My size is 26cm and 10cm wide

for Burton boots this is mind size 8 US

I used the Ion Burton size 8US for last season with out problem

this year I took the Ion Step On


and it feet exactly the same for what I tried until now (I tried to ware it for two days 8 hours each inside of the house because there is not snow in my city right now)

why wide?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

If it doesn't hurt and you have the right size, you don't need wide.


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

I suggest post pictures and followed WiredSports advice. The additional consideration for Step Ons is the potential hot spot by your little toe due to where the boots clip in to the bindings. I don’t have this issue but others have commented on finding it.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Olivetta said:


> But why wide?
> 
> My size is 26cm and 10cm wide
> 
> ...


Did u follow the mondo scale?
I'm about the same size as u. I'm considered EE wide. 7.5 almost 8us a d 10cm wide.

Wired sports suggests I go with ruler or photon. It seems burton is the only 1 making EE wide boots

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olivetta (Dec 27, 2019)

Can you se d me the link. A out the article where they suggest size and wide dimensions?

I am curious because

I never feeling to need a wide boots

and now that I took the Burton Step on I can not try it on the snow because actually there is no snow, in my place
I only can try it on my apartments and they seems pretty comfortable on my feet for half day at list 

I am wondering if on the snow with the bindings attached I could feeling something different 

again I am asking only because I saw that you have mysame size of feet

26cm long and 10cm wide (what it is mondo scale? Centimetres are centimetres, right?)


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Olivetta said:


> Can you se d me the link. A out the article where they suggest size and wide dimensions?
> 
> I am curious because
> 
> ...


26cm would be a size 8us and your foot width is EE wide. According to the mondo scale. So a burton ruler or photon wide.

My foot is 25.5 cm and 10cm wide. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olivetta (Dec 27, 2019)

Ok I just check the mondo chart
and I saw that for example 99 is considering E that it could be my size pheraps

is it E wide?

I am asking because this is the first time that I era about that and I never ride before a wide boot


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Olivetta said:


> Ok I just check the mondo chart
> and I saw that for example 99 is considering E that it could be my size pheraps
> 
> is it E wide?
> ...


I believe E is considered wide. 
Salomon synapse wide and another Salomon boot is E wide.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olivetta (Dec 27, 2019)

Well I will tell you soon if the Step on normal is it ok. For me or not 

I checked and in Italy there is no available boots wide
i hope that the normal Ion it will be fine for me like always 

I will tell you soon


----------

